# Sichere Entlüftung überbrücken



## element. (1 August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mal wieder eine Frage zu meinem Lieblingsgebiet Maschinensicherheit :-x

Wir bauen gerade eine Zelle mit viel Pneumatik. Keine so richtig gefährlichen Stellen.
Mit gutem Vorsatz habe ich ein Druckaufbau- und Entlüftungsventil Festo MS6-SV eingebaut. Es hat 2 Klemmen für die Versorgungsspannung und 2 Enables, die man aus Freigabepfaden eines Sicherheitsrelais versorgt. Türe auf -> Luft weg. Türe zu und S34 am Relais -> Luft kommt langsam wieder.

Jetzt will der Kunde zum Zylinder einstellen bei offener Tür und gedrehtem Schlüsselschalter Luft haben, um im Handbetrieb hin- und herzufahren. Was nun?
Kann ich einen Siemens Standard-Schlüsselschalter nehmen, und damit die Enables vom MS6-SV vom Sicherheitsrelais weg und direkt auf 24VDC schalten, oder muss das wieder komplizierter?

Eine Sicherheits-SPS möchte ich auf jeden Fall vermeiden. Für jeden Tip dankbar.

Der, der in der Firma arbeitet, wo außer ihm niemand was von der Maschinenrichtlinie weiß und auch nicht wissen will.


----------



## IBFS (2 August 2010)

element. schrieb:


> Kann ich einen Siemens Standard-Schlüsselschalter nehmen, und damit die Enables vom MS6-SV vom Sicherheitsrelais weg und direkt auf 24VDC schalten, oder muss das wieder komplizierter?


 
Der VW-Standard ist ein schönes Beispiel: 

http://www.hls.net/layouts/html_pages/projekte/vw/betriebsmittelvorschriften/bv121102/bv_513.pdf

Seiten 11 und 12 Stichwort Schlüssel E2 (pers. Sicherheit)

oder auch SKODA

http://www.skoda-auto.cz/SiteCollectionDocuments/technology/ger/N5.13%20Steuerungstechnik.pdf

bei Roboteren heißt der Schlüssel wohl E21 oder so.

Ich würde das Rad nicht neu erfinden wenn es schon genug allseits
bekannte Beispiele gibt.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## IBFS (2 August 2010)

und hier nochmal ALLE Exx nach AUDI und VW:

http://www.hls.net/layouts/html_pages/projekte/vw/betriebsmittelvorschriften/bv121102/bv_109.pdf


Gruß


----------



## element. (3 August 2010)

Hallo Ihr Beiden,

nichts liegt mir ferner als das Rad neu zu erfinden.

Aber leider versteh ich das VW-Beispiel nicht. Ich sehe da nur einen einpoligen Schlüsselschalter (vermutlich, VW scheint ja seine eigene Schaltzeichennorm zu haben...), der ein Hilfsschütz schaltet. Was dieses Schütz aber ist oder weiter macht, sehe ich nirgends.


----------

